# What happened to daemonnews.org and bsdnews.net?



## achix (Apr 26, 2011)

daemonnews.org seems completely irrelevant and vacant, while bsdnews.net seem changed and lack updated content.
It got me in nostalgia mode. It sucks that the company of the past is no longer there.


----------



## vivek (Apr 26, 2011)

I think daemonnews is a victim of Cybersquatting or Namejacking.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 26, 2011)

They died probably?

I would stick to these 'sources' for BSD news:

http://www.freebsdnews.net/
http://blog.vx.sk/
http://jeffr-tech.livejournal.com/
http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/blog/


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 27, 2011)

Some other BSD sites:

http://aboutbsd.net/
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=bsdconferences#grid/uploads
http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/
http://www.freebsddiary.org/
http://www.freebsd.org/events/
http://miwi.bsdcrew.de/
http://blogs.freebsdish.org/


----------

